# Chasing a Chinchilla



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I got Ringo from a lady I found on craigslist on Friday. She listed him as being a little timid but he still liked people. I wasn't going to keep him at first, the only reason I was interested in the ad on CL was because she was selling a double story critter nation along with Ringo. I got Ringo and the double critter nation for only one hundred dollars. The women I bought the bundle from didn't want to sell the cage without Ringo. I had full intentions of taking him to a pet store after I got the cage but he was so cute I couldn't do it. He now lives on the bottom half of the critter nation while my rats live on the top. I'm excited to own a chinchilla but I'm not sure he likes me very much. I just spent half an hour chasing him around my room because he jumped out of his cage. He also bit me, it hurt but he didn't draw blood. I'm just feeling a little discouraged. I thought that when I bought him he would want to spend time with me like my rats do. When I open the cage door he sits on the edge and listens to me talk but he is very skiddish about me touching him. I guess Benny and Theodore sort of were at first. I'm overwhelmed because Ringo is such a large animal. Also, Rats are super smart and I don't really know how smart chinchillas are. Gah.. maybe I should have bought a couple more rats instead.. I feel bad for saying that but I feel such a bond with Benny and Theodore.


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dont get discouraged, I had chinchillas a long time, a total of 5 of them their really cute fluffy, funny when they take their dust baths, but as for cuddly and wanting to sit with me? No they wanna do their own thing. Their nothing like sugar gliders or rats when it comes to being smart or learning tricks or wanting to be with you. Their more for show. Out of the 5 I owned and I bought them just weaned off their mother only one would actually sit and stay with me. When you get them older like you did. Im not saying its impossible .. but it will take some time earning his trust  Good Luck

RattBurglarr)


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

My boyfriend's family had a chinchilla. He was really mean and I only saw him when I visited. They had two cats, two dogs, four raccoons and a chinchilla at the time. Pretty sure it died from neglect

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

My friend breeds them. He says they aren't very cuddly and are a lot to take care of if you want them happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vokar (3 mo ago)

RatBaby said:


> Well, I got Ringo from a lady I found on craigslist on Friday. She listed him as being a little timid but he still liked people. I wasn't going to keep him at first, the only reason I was interested in the ad on CL was because she was selling a double story critter nation along with Ringo. I got Ringo and the double critter nation for only one hundred dollars. The women I bought the bundle from didn't want to sell the cage without Ringo. I had full intentions of taking him to a pet store after I got the cage but he was so cute I couldn't do it. He now lives on the bottom half of the critter nation while my rats live on the top. I'm excited to own a chinchilla but I'm not sure he likes me very much. I just spent half an hour chasing him around my room because he jumped out of his cage. He also bit me, it hurt but he didn't draw blood. I'm just feeling a little discouraged. I thought that when I bought him he would want to spend time with me like my rats do. When I open the cage door he sits on the edge and listens to me talk but he is very skiddish about me touching him. I guess Benny and Theodore sort of were at first. I'm overwhelmed because Ringo is such a large animal. Also, Rats are super smart and I don't really know how smart chinchillas are. Gah.. maybe I should have bought a couple more rats instead.. I feel bad for saying that but I feel such a bond with Benny and Theodore.


Hello. new here. I have a question. Is it normal for two chins to chase each other like crazy some nights? my two chins just started doing this maybe about a month ago, not every night, but it seems to occur more all of the sudden. They chase each other really fast but don't seem to get aggressive toward each other, I see some fur on the floor after but never seem then pull at each other or get physical, so I'm assuming it's just from them jumping around and running around fast as if they are playing.
Anyone else have their chins do this?
I've watched them because at first I thought they were fighting but it seems they just chase eachother, stop and then start again, and then during the day are all snuggled up together like normal.


----------

